# Tagada's journal



## ClaireTagada (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to Tagada's and Claire's journal !

​
*Claire* : I'm 19 years old and I come from France. I'm in university and my level of English isn't very good. It's for this reason that I'm here : I want to improve my English. I thought that combine English with my passion could motivate me, and as I'm in love of my small pony : Tagada !

*Tagada* is a shetland pony. Today he's 5 years old, and I know him since he was a baby. When he was three weeks old, his mother died. He was weak and he hadn't much chances to survive but we bottle fed and ... look at how he's in shape now! Since that day I take care of him as a new mum !

Waiting for photos (I have hundreds !) and a fuller account of our story, I leave you a video who summarizes our five years of life together.






Watch in HD !!

Here's what I said at the beginning :
"He's only a pony. Yet, it makes me always something to see him and to realize what he has allowed me to live. Think at him, this is to think at this faithful friend who follow me for 5 years. This is to think at a love who is continually built and renforced during a multitude of ordeals. This is to think defeats and victories. This is especially to think at happiness. I 'm proud, so proud of him. This exceptional friend, he will forever be for me. He has a special place in my heart that nobody else can have because he is irreplaceable. And I love him. He isn't only a pony, he's my pony, Tagada. "

See you soon !

PS : I apologize for my bad english, I hope you understand me ! Don't hesitate to correct me.


----------

